# UKM Fitness App for iphone/Android



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I have a great little app on my iphone called ifitness (sure lots of people have heard of it on here).

For those that haven't heard of it, there's


Loads of exercises (tutorials inc. pics/videos) by muscle groups

Programs for weight loss, strength, muscle building etc.

Logging of your training (exercise, weight lifted, reps) and you get a few nice charts showing how fvcking awesome you are.

Trackers - Food, weight, BMI etc.


Now it would be great if UKM had an equivalent app which could integrate into UKM - especially for those keeping 'special' journals.


----------

